# Any Ohio valley printers



## GetemDuck (Nov 19, 2009)

I was wondering if there would be any guys on here in the ohio valley that would be willing to show a guy a little about the industry. I would love to see a screen printer working to learn whats involved as well as a dtg guy. After a 15 year long career in graphic design i want to start my own business i just want to see if the t shirt industry is right for me before taking the plunge. So if you have a shop and would be interested in free help for a day let me know i would love to learn as much as i can before dropping the money on start up.


----------

